# I miss you guys



## terafire (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 30, 2014)

So where did you go?


----------



## terafire (Mar 30, 2014)

Not far


----------



## bauhaus (Mar 30, 2014)

We miss you too


----------



## Patrick (Mar 30, 2014)

It was better when you were away


----------



## MannDude (Mar 30, 2014)

Patrick said:


> It was better when you were away


Why? Terafire hasn't done anything wrong. (That I know of)

Where'd ya' go?


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Why? Terafire hasn't done anything wrong. (That I know of)
> 
> Where'd ya' go?


I think he was joking...


----------



## Patrick (Mar 30, 2014)

Jack said:


> I think he was joking...


I was indeed!


----------



## lbft (Mar 30, 2014)

I heard Patrick throws kittens in wheelie bins.


----------



## terafire (Mar 30, 2014)

Whatever it is, I'm the victim.


----------



## Patrick (Mar 30, 2014)

lbft said:


> I heard Patrick throws kittens in wheelie bins.


That's because you belong in the bin!!!


----------



## Packety (Mar 31, 2014)

Patrick said:


> That's because you belong in the bin!!!


^ This guy !


----------



## Wintereise (Mar 31, 2014)

Patrick said:


> That's because you belong in the bin!!!


Patrice please.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Mar 31, 2014)

terafire said:


> Hello


Hello


----------

